

The Ritalin Experiment, Day 4 - asimjalis
http://false-epiphany.com/2009/08/the-ritalin-experiment-day-4/

======
asimjalis
Why Day 4 instead of Day 3 or Day 5?

It was a choice between Day 3 and Day 4 -- both of which indicated that the
effect had disappeared.

Day 4 seemed more representative. Maybe because of this line: "I mention this
because it took me about an hour between deciding to brush my teeth and
actually doing it." This got to me. It captured what being distracted is. It's
factual and yet subtly affecting.

Another reason for Day 4: Day 3 still sounds like the beginning. It sounds
tentative. Like an experiment that might end after three days. Day 4 shows
real commitment. It's for real. It says the author is in this for the long
haul.

------
grandalf
I took it once b/c I have mild ADD... it doesn't work if you are sleep
deprived...

See how it works if you get lots of exercise, reduce processed carbs and
alcohol, and get plenty of sleep...

It helped me focus when I tried it, but then I realized I like being a bit
more scattered.

